# the 'how many?' game...



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

ok so you need to state how many animals you have and multiply it with the previous total, this gives us a good idea of the average reptilekeeping household. 

ie - I have 48.

if you had 9 then the total would be 57
then the next person may have 3 so the total would be 60. do we follow? then lets begin.

48​


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

102...................


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> ok so you need to state how many animals you have and *multiply *it with the previous total, this gives us a good idea of the average reptilekeeping household.
> 
> ie - I have *48.*
> 
> ...


Re-read that - you fail at maths! Addition FTW!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

so you mean add it, not multiply ?

119.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I have 5 

124


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

lol 136


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

186!!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

187


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i have 85
so

272


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

315
...


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

356...


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Fangio said:


> Re-read that - you fail at maths! Addition FTW!


then you fail at english my friend. even my username states i am lutonian. surely being poor at mathematics is a given. rookie error mate lol.

back to the game... 

356


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

360!!


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

sahunk said:


> 360!!


I have 48 (that's snakes, furries and inverts)

So that's 408


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

61 reps an a cat
so thats urm

469


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

51 not counting the fish and crickets!

so thats

519


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

627...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I have 46, so that means it's a total of *673* so far.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I have 46, so that means it's a total of *673* so far.


85 so that makes it 758


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

i have 13 so thats *771


*


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

i have 5 so 776


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

150 so 926


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

i have 22 so thats..


*948*


----------



## Snakesteve (Oct 24, 2007)

I have 38 not including fluffies

So thats *986*


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

1004 i think


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

another 6 here to 1010


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

snickers said:


> another 6 here to 1010


1013: victory:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have 18 so.....

1031


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i have 9 (ATM) so....

1040


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

i have nine so...1049.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

31

1080


----------



## Lewb (Oct 27, 2006)

1094..


----------



## Amber-uk (Nov 11, 2007)

2



1096


----------



## Bluesharp13 (May 31, 2007)

27

1123


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

31

1154


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

1

1155

Xp


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

150(ish)

1305


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

4

1309


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

1315!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

1325.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

22 here 
1347


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

I have 24

so total = 1371


slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## toontomh (Apr 4, 2007)

I have 6,

So *1377*


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I have 16 so
1393


----------



## Jack (Apr 7, 2007)

i have 54 permanent residents
1447


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

minus 1 today RIP Marble

1446


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We have 19 

*1465*


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> We have 19
> 
> *1465*


 
adding 23

1488


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

As at today I have 20 (including pond fish!)

so that's *1508*


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

i will have 6 today so that makes *1514*


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Burmese Man said:


> i will have 6 today so that makes *1514*


39 here

total = 1553


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

pankthesnake said:


> 39 here
> 
> total = 1553



i have 35 today so that makes....


1588


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

i hav 4



total=1592


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

badboiboom said:


> i hav 4
> total=1592


I'm down to 7 currently 

TOTAL: 1599


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

1609 more coming in the next few weeks:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Will5 said:


> 1609 more coming in the next few weeks:2thumb:


Yey! Again, I'm making amazing contributions to these adding-up lists: I have 1, so 1610

lol


----------



## giantseye (Nov 12, 2007)

I have 8, so 1618


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

I have 40 so 1658


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

31 snakes, 2 Lizards and 2 cats and 15 multis so

*total - 1708*


----------



## shaun n phil (Sep 30, 2007)

our seven makes it 1715


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

32...makes it 1747


----------



## robd999 (Oct 31, 2007)

1747
+ 121
1868

Whoever's counting may have to deduct some of the cats and other non reptiles that have been muddled into this thread......


----------

